# my new baby



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

After my E36 M3 was destroyed by a freakin' motorcycle, I replaced it with my new toy.

2001 M Roadster / Titanium Silver / Imola Red & Black leather / Classic Red top


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Niiiiice!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Cool, very nice car!!


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Totalled by a bike?  What the hell happened?!

That's irrelevant anyways, beautiful Roadster! :thumb:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Thanks guys*

Thanks for the props guys.

That bike thing was crazy. I was at a stop light which turned green. I proceeded about halfway across the intersection and the next thing I knew I had an airbag staring me in the face 

A guy on one of those huge Honda Gold Wing type bikes ran the red light at 45 mph or more. Heavy impact that left a hell of a mess (there was detachment involved :yikes: ) The guy was alive and even concious but pretty messed up. Luckily the paramedics were just around the corner. I was not hurt - in fact I was going so slow my face did not even hit the airbag.

My 95 Avus Blue E36 M3 2 dr 5 spd (with 28K miles) was in shambles. Parts of the front of the car were everywhere. Lady with the fire dept. said she hadn't seen a debris field like that before. Did not take the insurance company long to classify it as a total loss :tsk:

Took a while to get the settlement but since the M3 was a weekend driver only, I thought I'd get a roadster. Passed up a chance at a yellow vette conv. 11K off MSRP to stay a BMW owner, but I'm proud of the little car. Got some votes in favorite car at Bimmerfest poll.


----------

